

One Laptop Per Child - Give 1 Get 1 starts today - Readmore
http://www.laptopgiving.org/en/index.php

======
soundsop
Also comes with a complimentary year of T-Mobile Hotspot access:
<http://www.laptopgiving.org/en/free-wi-fi.php>.

------
jadams
Nice. Just got two.

One for me, one for my Dad. He's 75, and still writing Mathematica notebooks
and software to try to help educate people in developing countries. Rock on
dad, this one's for you.

